# Car seat chairs



## LittleBear (Jun 27, 2008)

I want to buy some chairs that are made out of old car seats but I have no idea where to find any. I searched online a bit but didnt find anything that I like too much. If all else fails I'll make them. I need to find some pictures first though if I am gonna have to make them myself.
Any help would be great!


----------



## bowanna03 (Jun 30, 2008)

if you come up with away to do them yourself let em know how you do it that is a cool idea


----------



## Grape Ape (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't have any pictures  but I took the seats from my brother-in-laws wrecked Nissan Sentra. I built a frame from 4x4 lumber. It is just a rectangular frame with 4 legs. I mounted the seats side by side with enough room between them for a small table to put your drink on. I use them as a bench down in the shop. I was able to just run lag bolts with washers on them through the bolt holes for the seat mounts directly into the wooden framework.

I will try to get some pics.


----------



## shrek (Nov 6, 2008)

Keep an eye out on craigs list for free office chairs, use the base from the office chair and bolt the seat to it. Yes some modifications will have to be made to both but I'm sure you could pull it off. Or even better check this out. instructables.com/id/Cheap-Car-Seat-Office-Chair/


----------



## threadfather (Nov 7, 2008)

I used to have some weird chair made out of an old tractor seat with a giant springy piece of metal on the bottom...       collecting chairs from the dumpster 10 feet away yielded me at least 20 free rolling chairs...  anyway     try the junkyard for finding car seats..... the rolley chair might need a larger base like a desk chair to support the size of the seat on it


----------



## ben5280 (Jan 18, 2009)

Here's some examples... 

View attachment cadillac-couch-v2.jpg


View attachment car chair 3.jpg


View attachment CarSeatChair2.jpg


----------



## JohnWayne (Mar 31, 2009)

Those are pretty sweet and coosh looking....... I want to make more a metal looking one thats outdoors art looking....


----------

